# J.J.W PETERS HAMBURG BOTTLES



## points1963 (Apr 25, 2008)

*HI, NEW TO THE SITE, I HAVE TWO J.J.W PETERS HAMBURG BOTTLES, ONE WITH THE TRADE MARK AND POINTER HOLDING A BIRD, AND THE OTHER PLAIN WITH THE SAME WRITTING ON THE BOTTOM.  THREE QUESTIONS. HOW OLD? VALUE? CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHERE I CAN SEND THE BROKEN BOTTLE TO  HAVE THE APPLIED TOP REPLACED? THANKS POINTS 1963*


----------



## Doctor McMunn (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi Points, welcome to the forum.  I would say the bottle on the left dates to the 1880's . Apparently a lot of these bottles come from dumps in the Panama Canal Zone.   I would assume from the contruction zone dumps during the failed french attempt, not the later American effort.  You see the "dog bottle" sell on Ebay for $30-50 depending on condition.  I'm not an expert on repairs, but it's probably easier to buy a mint one than repair the broken one.  Kimball9 might be interested though (sorry, inside joke).


----------

